# Does anyone here watch Rough N' Rowdy?



## Bender (Oct 25, 2019)

It's amateur boxing, three 1-minute rounds and the winner of the match gets $500 (I think), but pretty much none of them know how to box, the commentators mock everyone and everyone's a redneck stereotype. It's glorious.


----------



## Gus (Oct 25, 2019)

Sounds like the title of a gay porn VHS from the late 1980's with terrible acting from mustached steroid junkies.


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2019)

Gus said:


> Sounds like the title of a gay porn VHS from the late 1980's with terrible acting from mustached steroid junkies.


It's boxing. It's two topless men glistening with sweat trying to fist each other. Anything can sound gay if you try hard enough.


----------



## MrDegeneratman (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks like a gay porno.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 25, 2019)

Bill Burr did ringside commentary at least once, I think.


----------



## Bender (Oct 25, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Bill Burr did ringside commentary at least once, I think.


Yeah, I think it was RnR3.


----------

